# OBS Virtual Camera doesn't appear in other applications



## quonar (Oct 14, 2020)

I've just installed the newest version of OBS (no other plugins) and started the new Virtual Camera... but it doesn't show up in any other applications (Chrome, Zoom, Teams, etc.). What might I be doing wrong?


----------



## silentsands (Oct 14, 2020)

assuming you just set up all correctly in OBS it self, started it as admin and also have the game-mode active and you clicked the Button in OBS to Start the Virtual cam and running. It might be also necessary on first startup when use the virtual cam to have OBS NOT minimized! Otherwise. It would be nice to have a Log file and some other infos to be more preciser on helping you at first glance.  

- https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/please-post-a-log-with-your-issue-heres-how.23074/


----------



## quonar (Oct 14, 2020)

Log: https://obsproject.com/logs/HmAFAUj4eL69YGpz

Steps:
Run as Admin
Start Virtual Camera
Switch to another app and look for OBS webcam - doesn't show up

Any other info that would be helpful?


----------



## silentsands (Oct 14, 2020)

...
13:04:15.070: NV12 texture support not available
...
It looks like you use Onboard Graphics Use I1420 instead than NV12, for that you should use and have a NVidia card. 
Check if somewhere else a program use the VirtualCam Actively.

...


13:04:15.542: [DShow Device: 'Camera'] settings updated: 
13:04:15.542:     video device: DroidCam Source 3
13:04:15.542:     video path: \\?\root#media#0000#{65e8773d-8f56-11d0-a3b9-00a0c9223196}\global
13:04:15.542:     resolution: 1280x720
13:04:15.542:     flip: 0
13:04:15.542:     fps: 29.97 (interval: 333667)
13:04:15.542:     format: XRGB
13:04:15.543: DShow: HDevice::ConnectPins: failed to connect pins (0x80040207): The owner SID on a per-user subscription doesn't exist
13:04:15.543: 
13:04:21.973: Virtual output started
13:04:21.978: ==== Virtual Camera Start ==========================================
...
Did you have installed actually all needed drivers for your WebCam?

Also is it actually allowed for any cam to be used in some or any APP?




(CLICK ME)




(CLICK ME)

Yes also your Virtual Cam^^


----------



## quonar (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm not having an issue with my webcam. I'm having an issue with the OBS virtual camera not showing up as a webcam for other applications. I want to take the video input from my camera, run through chromakey filter, and then use that as a webcam source... because Zoom is the only meeting app that natively does chromakey and I want my video to look good for everything. :)

Yes, apps are allowed to access my cameras.


----------



## quonar (Oct 15, 2020)

Here's more detail about my setup in case it helps...

I'm using DroidCamX for Windows to connect to my Google Pixel 2 XL as my camera. This shows up find in OBS. In OBS, I'm adding a chromakey filter to remove the green screen and add a background. But when I start the Virtual Camera, nothing shows up.

What should I check next?


----------



## silentsands (Oct 16, 2020)

If I understood you correctly and assuming that your setup it self works just fine and OBS let´s you chose your camsource in OBS, Config it in the options and is set to active, does it neither shows up in your preview window as also in your program window in OBS? Besides the Virtual cam that OBS now it self have just uses the Program view as a source if your OBS is set to Studio-Mode if not it uses the Mainscreen.


----------



## riparianyellow (Oct 18, 2020)

Same issue here. Assume you never got this resolved?


----------



## Geovarney (Oct 18, 2020)

try going to previous OBS version and downloading OBS camera addon.. see if that works, then it may work when you upgrade to new version ?


----------



## MagiCarp (Jan 9, 2021)

Using the new OBS 26.1.1 and having the same issue. I tried two different computers. Neither computer's applications are seeing the OBS Virtual Cam as an input source. Really wish someone could offer some guidance.


----------



## MagiCarp (Jan 9, 2021)

Well, I got it to work. Not sure what exactly made it start showing up. I downloaded streamlabs OBS. Installed the "Experimental" Virtual Cam options in the settings of streamlabs OBS. streamlabs OBS virtual Cam was not working, but now all of a sudden OBS virtual camera was an options for a video input in the program I was trying to use (Spelltable). Sure enough opened regular OBS again and started the integral virtual Camera option and it works!!


----------



## boardman (Jul 4, 2021)

Hi all, this is an old thread but it is the first one that appears on google when searching for why the virtual camera does not seem to work.
I had the same issue. I clicked the "Start Virtual Camera" button. I went in to Zoom and selected the OBS virtual Camera and there was no feed.
To fix it it I:

Ran OBS as Administrator
Started the virtual camera
Opened Zoom and checked it was working there
Closed OBS
Ran OBS as user
Opened Zoom and it was still working
Hopefully this helps someone.

OBS Version: 27.0.1 (64 Bit)


----------



## subidriver03 (Sep 28, 2021)

Fixed it! In Chrome, and Microsoft Edge, Disable your Hardware Acceleration and BAM it worked!


----------



## MARISQO (Mar 2, 2022)

subidriver03 said:


> Fixed it! In Chrome, and Microsoft Edge, Disable your Hardware Acceleration and BAM it worked!



That's probably a stupid question, should I disable Chrome's Hardware Acceleration or my windows?
I disabled my Chrome hardware acceleration but still same problem and I couldn't disable my Windows

I do have OBS-Camera appear, but OBS-Camera2 doesn't + it shows also "HD Webcam C252" which enables when I press "Start Virtual Camera"


----------



## mluc (Mar 2, 2022)

Hello, today my OBS just updated from 27.2.1 to 27.2.2, aaaand, no more virtual camera!
After trying multiple installs and reinstalls, I got the 27.2.1 version from techspot.com and suddenly the virtual camera works once more!


----------

